# Gebrauchten Gaming PC kaufen



## Raceraustria (4. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute, da ich leider bis jetzt keinen Platz hatte, hat sich meine Gaming Experience in den letzten Jahren auf Consolen verlagert.

Das hat aber leider auch dazu geführt, das ich keine Ahnung mehr von Hardware habe - dual und quadcore haben alles nur komplizierter gemacht :p und Bei Grafikkarten spricht man ja auch schon von Gigabyte. 

Ich habe ein paar gebrauchte Gamingsysteme (Budgettechnisch sehr wichtig) in meiner näheren Umgebung gefunden - natürlich variieren wie bei Neusystemen auch die Preise sehr stark. 

Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen ob die Syteme überhaupt noch Gaming tauglich sind und welchen ihr empfehlen würdet?

Ich muss nicht unbedingt Fallaut 4 in High Res spielen können, aber ein schönes Bild sollte schon möglich sein. Hauptsächlich will ich eigentlich ARMA und CSGO spielen, aber natürlich soll schon noch Luft nach oben sein, man weiß ja nie was kommt. 

Danke, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.



Gruß 
Racer


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2016)

Ich würde den i7-4790 für 799 nehmen, hab aber nicht nachgesehen, ob der Preis fair ist. Der bietet aber die beste Basis für die nächsten Jahre.

Falls das Budget knapp wäre, dann halt den FX-8320 für 600€, obwohl selbst zusammen gesucht und gebaut, käme für den Preis schon was stärkeres raus.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2016)

Ja, der mit dem i7-4790k wäre der in der Summe der beste. Der ist aber aktuell in Games vielleicht ein wenig  langsamer als der für 920€, weil die Grafikkarte schwächer ist - aber 120€ mehr nur wegen der Grafikkarte und dann den schwächeren FX-8000er-Prozessor in Kauf nehmen, würde ich nicht machen. Lieber den mit dem i7-4790 und dann evlt. die Grafikkarte halt was früher aufrüsten.  Die R9 290 im 920€-PC ist ca 15% schneller als die 7970 im 800€-PC.

 Was auch gut zu wissen wäre: was für Board hat der 800€-PC? Denn die CPU könnte man sehr leicht noch übertakten, wenn das Board passt.

NEU würde so ein PC wie der für 800€ wohl ca. 1100€ kosten, d.h. für "gebraucht" sind die 800€ immer noch ein relativ hoher Preis, weil man normalerweise eher ca 60-70% vom AKTUELLEN Neupreis verlangt. Vlt. lässt sich da ja noch was drehen?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (4. Januar 2016)

Bei einem Budget um die 900 Euro wüde ich mir selber was zusammenstellen, statt gebrauchten Kram zu kaufen. Du weißt nie, ob die Leute dem Kram gemoddet oder übertaktet haben und hast im Zweifelsfall auch keine Garantie.


----------



## Raceraustria (4. Januar 2016)

Danke mal für eure Antworten, das mit neukauf stimmt natürlich, aber es sind halt alles budget-fragen. 
Es würde auch beim Neukauf nichts ändern, klar findet man da leichter Infos, aber ich kenn mich trotzdem nicht aus.
900€, is ja auch schon das obere Ende, ich würd ja überall noch handeln.

Ich schau mal was sich beim 800€ Pc noch machen lässt. Und gib dann bescheid 

Danke mal Leute

Racer


----------



## Seegurkensalat (4. Januar 2016)

Raceraustria schrieb:


> Danke mal für eure Antworten, das mit neukauf stimmt natürlich, aber es sind halt alles budget-fragen.
> Es würde auch beim Neukauf nichts ändern, klar findet man da leichter Infos, aber ich kenn mich trotzdem nicht aus.
> 900€, is ja auch schon das obere Ende, ich würd ja überall noch handeln.
> 
> ...



Du brauchst Dich ja auch nicht auszukennen, gibt ja genug Zusammenstellungen:

Spiele-PC im Eigenbau für 800 Euro - PC-WELT
Den besten Gamer-PC selbst zusammenstellen und konfigurieren [Dezember 2015] - PC selbst zusammenstellen: Spiele-PC für ca. 750 Euro [COLOR=FF0000](aktualisiert)

Sag auf jeden Fall, was Du aushandeln konntest (;


----------



## Raceraustria (7. Januar 2016)

Also den 800€ PC würd ich für 650€ bekommen, den 920€ PC für 850€ ist die Entscheidung jetzt leichter zu fällen?   ich tendiere halt zum Billigeren, auskunft übers Mainboard hab ich leider noch keine bekommen.

Danke


----------



## svd (7. Januar 2016)

Eigentlich ändert sich nichts. Nimm den i7. 

Die HD7870 entspricht in etwa einer R9 270(X), ist eine gute Einsteigerkarte.
Aber es ist immer einfacher, eine neue Grafikkarte einzubauen, als einen neuen Prozessor und Board.
Falls du wieder mehr Geld zusammengespart hast, verkaufst du die HD7870 für, momentan wären das ca. 80€, und holst dir was besseres.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2016)

Raceraustria schrieb:


> Also den 800€ PC würd ich für 650€ bekommen, den 920€ PC für 850€ ist die Entscheidung jetzt leichter zu fällen?   ich tendiere halt zum Billigeren, auskunft übers Mainboard hab ich leider noch keine bekommen.
> Danke


  auch wenn du mangels OC-Board nicht übertakten kannst, wäre der PC in jedem Falle der bessere als Paket zu dem Preis. Eine nennenswert bessere Graka würde dich halt 300-350€ kosten, aber die 7870 reicht Dir sicher noch eine Weile aus, und mit der CPU hast du halt eine Basis, die deutlich mehr zu erwartende Nutzungsdauer hat als der AMD FX-8350.


----------

